# U-he Diva: How to use LFO to modulate filter cutoff?



## ryanstrong (Jun 19, 2017)

Umm I would think this is so simple but I have gotten use to the drag and drop of Serum that I have no idea of how, if it's possible, to take an LFO and have it modulate the filter cutoff in Diva?

Is this possible? If so how? Google isn't being helpful!!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 19, 2017)

The LFO2 knob is located in the filter section. Turn it up. The parameter for LFO2 are in the lower left corner (rate etc).


----------



## Spip (Jun 20, 2017)

Select LFO2 in the menu here


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 20, 2017)

Duh, ok that makes sense! That you guys!


----------

